# How Police Policy is Made



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Start with a large cage containing five monkeys. In the cage hang a rope from the roof which to dangle a bananas. Then put a set of stairs underneath the bananas so that the monkeys can reach them. When the first monkey tries to use the stairs to reach the bananas immediately spray all five monkeys with freezing cold water. Continue to hose down all five of the monkeys anytime one of the monkeys goes for the bananas. Pretty soon whenever one of the monkeys tries for the bananas the others will prevent any other monkeys from going for the bananas.
Turn off the cold water and replace one of the original five monkeys with a new monkey. Clueless about the freezing water the new monkey will go for the banana. When it does the original four monkeys will attack the new one thinking that they are about to get hosed. Eventually the new monkey will figure out that any time it goes for the bananas it will get attacked by the other monkeys and soon will stop attempting to get to the bananas.
Now replace one of the original four monkeys with a new one. When the newcomer goes for the bananas it will be attacked. The first replacement monkey will take part of the beating with enthusiasm not knowing why he is preventing the new monkey from reaching the bananas.
Repeat step three replacing all of the original monkeys one at a time. As each newcomer goes for the bananas the original monkeys and the replacements will beat the crap out of the newcomer. The replacement will not have any clue why you shouldn't go for the bananas or why they are attacking the newcomer.
Eventually all of the original monkeys that were sprayed with water will be replaced. Never less none of the monkeys will approach the stairs and try to get the bananas. Why? Because that's the way it's always been done around here, and that is how police policy is made.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone is having a good day.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Not personal experience....yet 
Thought it was worth passing on


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow. Sometimes things have to be put in perspective


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

When does the cock sucking monkey show up and get promoted?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The knee pads I understand......but I really don't want to know why you'd need elbow pads at the same time....


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Bite that pillow monkey!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

So in a brass heavy organization you'd have to be like an octopus at the boner buffet?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> So in a brass heavy organization you'd have to be like an octopus at the boner buffet?


With four pairs of elbow pads...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I just got passed over for promotion yesterday by a real cock sucking monkey!!!!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

No Det. Sgt. designation, Lt. pay without the headaches.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Boston Police use two tried and true methods for promotion:
FUCK UP RISE UP
SUCK UP RISE UP
As far as policy is concerned, I bet they sit around the Crystal Palace trying to out do each other with stupid ideas! As long as the Patrolman bears the brunt


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Another way policy is enacted is to wait until something happens, then ban it saying that the officer who did the something was wrong and should be punished, even though that policy didn't exist yet. Do NOT acknowledge that the policy didn't exist and when someone questions it, write a new policy that bans questions. Wait 6 months before putting it in writing and with luck, everyone will forget and the policy will revert to non-existent until the next opportune time. Policies should only be put in any form of written word in a very vague e-mail when the officer in question is ordered to explain his/her actions and why they were so bad.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

That is why our Patrol Guide is over 1500 pages. Each page dedicated to an oficer who made a mistake. (At least one or two pages dedicated to the good Sgt. himself!)


----------

